# Gyno after pct Help



## Vibrant (Jul 2, 2011)

Im kinda freaking out right....... so heres the story:

I finished my pct about two weeks ago, cycle was test prop 500mg for 8weeks and adex for an ai, pct was clomid and aromasin for four weeks. so yesterday i feel a small pea sized lump under my left and i start to freak out. im guessing that this is gyno from rebound estrogen???

i took 60mgs of nolva yesterday and today. will nolva treat my gyno or do i need to order letro ASAP?? 

the sad thing is, everything has been going great after pct, i broke a couple personal records and now this happens


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 2, 2011)

Shouldn't b a rebound issue bc you were on aromasin for 4 weeks, which is a suicidal inhibitor, but I'm thinking u never recovered Ur natty production after PCT. Wait for bets to help


----------



## raza abbas (Jul 2, 2011)

just use nolva 40 mg for 1 week then 20 mg for 2 week and 10 mg for 3 and 4 week ... this happen to me as well so i know how i handed this ... in a week u will see positive results.. Dont work bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2011)

Nolva is great for emergency gyno. 20mg daily.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 2, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Im kinda freaking out right....... so heres the story:
> 
> I finished my pct about two weeks ago, cycle was test prop 500mg for 8weeks and adex for an ai, pct was clomid and aromasin for four weeks. so yesterday i feel a small pea sized lump under my left and i start to freak out. im guessing that this is gyno from rebound estrogen???
> 
> ...



Nolva should fix it since you only did Test.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for the help guys. i was and am kinda stressing. should nolva completely take care of the gyno or does it stop the progression of it?


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2011)

^ progression and not reversal. only letrozole will reverse it. If its not too bad, the nolva might bring it to undetectable levels.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 2, 2011)

I would think nolva might help reduce it, if you block enough of the receptors it should be the same as shutting off estrogen (ie. letro)

Whatever AI you have left from your cycle + nolva will at least stop it, and would probably work about as well as anything for reducing it imo


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2011)

There are a few studies of Nolva reversing gyno but its not every time.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 2, 2011)

okay, then i will definitely order letro. i will keep taking nolva until i receive it. 
whats the best way to dose letro and any side effects i should be aware of??

thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 2, 2011)

*[Influence of size and duration of gynecomastia on its response to treatment with tamoxifen]*

[Article in Spanish]
Devoto C E, Madariaga A M, Lioi C X, Mardones N.
Sección Endocrinología, Servicio de Medicina, Hospital Clínico San Borja Arriarán, Santiago, Chile. edevoto@vtr.net

*Abstract*

BACKGROUND: Gynecomastia is treated when it is painful, there are psychosocial repercussions or it does not revert in less than two years. It is treated with the antiestrogenic drug tamoxifen, but there are doubts about its effectiveness in high volume gynecomastias or in those lasting more than two years.

AIM: To assess the effectiveness and safety of tamoxifen for gynecomastia and the influence of its volume and duration on the response to treatment.

PATIENTS AND METHODS: Forty three patients with gynecomastia, aged 12 to 62 years, were studied. Twenty seven patients had a pubertal physiological gynecomastia, in eight it was caused by medications, in four it was secondary to hypogonadism, in three it was idiopathic and in one it was due to toxic exposure. Twenty patients had mastodynia and in 33, gynecomastia had a diameter over 4 cm. It lasted less than two years in 30 patients, more than two years in nine and four did not recall its duration. All were treated with tamoxifen 20 mg/day for 6 months. A follow up evaluation was performed at three and six months of treatment.

RESULTS: Mastodynia disappeared in all patients at three months. At six months gynecomastia disappeared in 26 patients (62%), but relapsed in 27%. All gynecomastias caused by drugs with antiandrogen activity disappeared. Fifty two percent of gynecomastias over 4 cm and 90% of those of less than 4 cm in diameter disappeared (p<0.05). Fifty six percent of gynecomastias lasting more than two years and 70% of those of a shorter duration disappeared (p=NS). Two patients had diarrhea or flushes associated to the therapy.

*CONCLUSIONS: Tamoxifen is safe and effective for the treatment of gynecomastia. Larger lesions have a lower response to treatment. *​


----------



## GMO (Jul 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *[Influence of size and duration of gynecomastia on its response to treatment with tamoxifen]*
> 
> [Article in Spanish]
> Devoto C E, Madariaga A M, Lioi C X, Mardones N.
> ...



Good Post, thanks Heavy

I began to get a touch of gyno on my current cycle, and Nolva completely knocked it out within 2 weeks.  I always keep it on hand for just such emergencies.


----------



## jessblanco (Jul 3, 2011)

1mg day for me got my gyno gone in bout 4 days


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 3, 2011)

So I should wait before ordering letro to see if nola takes care of my gyno?


----------

